# Help with wheel size...



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm shopping for wheels right now and need to know if this spec will fit.
I have a 68 tempest

20x8.5 size

5x120.65mm 5 lug

14mm offset

5.25 backspacing

The wheel style in eBay is boss 304


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Find and buy yourself a "Percy's Wheelrite" tool and make your own measurements. There can be variances on the same car, even the same year/make/model (previous body damage, panel alignment, etc.) that make it impossible for someone to 'guarantee' whether or not any given wheel/tire combo will fit.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree Maybe check with a local tire/wheel store and see if they have a Wheelrite you can borrow/rent. I have a friend who has one and it allowed my to stuff maximum rubber under my wheelwells.

Like Bear said too, the tires all have different profiles and bulge depending on the manufacturer and the size wheel you use. The wheel size you list _should_ work based on the specs given but I'd want to be 100% sure before I laid out the cash.


----------

